# my R32 GTR with rota wheels



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

With the weather being good i took advantage and cleaned one of the gtrs


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

babz_audio said:


> still in shock


Says it all for me..... 

Nice r32 mate....


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cleaned ONE of the GTR's?


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Cleaned ONE of the GTR's?


I love my R32 GTRs, cant get enough of them, moved from supras to rx7s and then to skylines and i have found the right make of car :thumbsup: 
I have another one that i have had for nearly a year but will be selling that as well to accomodate the new car which i am keeping quiet for now  

I work hard and like to play hard too  

Thanks for the comments people


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have those wheels on my R32 and love them. That's a nice clean example you have there. I bet it sells really quick


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Your GTR is HOTstuff!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

You lucky bastard!
Nice R32 by the way. 



babz_audio said:


> I love my R32 GTRs, cant get enough of them, moved from supras to rx7s and then to skylines and i have found the right make of car :thumbsup:
> I have another one that i have had for nearly a year but will be selling that as well to accomodate the new car which i am keeping quiet for now
> 
> I work hard and like to play hard too
> ...


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Looks good with the Rotas.


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

A very nice example of a clean 32, wheels look damb good.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Nice wheels, really suit the R32. What offset are they ? The +12's, the +20's or the +30's ?


----------

